# No Dog’s Land Discord server



## Joshua Kaleb (Apr 1, 2018)

Hey guys, I just opened up my Discord server to the public! It’s a place where people can just be themselves and chat or share their own creations and learn from other artists. Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------

